# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Jenny Scordamaglia 3D Printed in the Nude

## Brian_Krassenstein

Miami TV, entertaining with some slightly offbeat content, has been providing TV to the Miami area -- and around the world -- since 2007. A popular show airing three nights a week, _Jenny Live_, features popular personality Jenny Scordamaglia. Jenny recently met the 1Click3DPrint at an art event and with them set up the plan to create 3D scans and mini models to make available for fans. She's well-known for being comfortable in her own skin, and for showing that skin off, so it only seemed right that the 3D printed models show this side of her personality (and her wardrobe). She had a private scanning session at 1Click3DPrint, with her camera crew in tow, and was scanned using a 3D Systems scanner, with the figures to be printed on a 3D Systems 4500 machine. Four Jenny figures were created, and will be available for her thousands of fans to purchase via the Miami TV website. Find out more, including details about the process and thoughts from those involved, in the full article: http://3dprint.com/48022/jenny-scordamaglia-miami-tv/


Below is a look at some of the 3D printed figures of Jenny Scordamaglia:

----------

